# Picture of the New Batman Suit.



## Lord Snow (Jun 15, 2007)

Superhero Hype has a g scan of a photo feature from Entertainment Weekly showing off the new Batsuit:


What do you guys think about it.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks a bit too high tech.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 15, 2007)

implosion said:


> Looks a bit too high tech.



I agree with you.  He kind of look like a cyborg now.  Still don't care since he's one of my all-time favorite superheroes.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 15, 2007)

It's alright... although I was hopin' they stick to the 90's batman suit.

Still looks purty D:


----------



## Regner (Jun 15, 2007)

The last costume was the only thing I didn't like about Batman Begins. I like this one though, it's in tune w/ all of his high-tech arsenal (jumping batmobile, cyborg batarangs, etc.).


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 15, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> It's alright... although I was hopin' they stick to the 90's batman suit.
> 
> Still looks purty D:



I was hoping for that too. Anyway who do you guys think was the best Batman ever?  To me it's between Michael Keaton and Christian Bale.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 15, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> I was hoping for that too. Anyway who do you guys think was the best Batman ever?  To me it's between Michael Keaton and Christian Bale.



You mean the best actor for Batman? 

Lol, yea..Keaton was great as Batman. Bale was alright to me, but I'm more attached to Val Kilmer for some reason..

George Clooney was a laff.  I regret seeing Batman & Robin with him in it..


----------



## Yakuza (Jun 15, 2007)

look like a prototype for robocop...


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 15, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> You mean the best actor for Batman?
> 
> Lol, yea..Keaton was great as Batman. Bale was alright to me, but I'm more attached to Val Kilmer for some reason..
> 
> George Clooney was a laff.  I regret seeing Batman & Robin with him in it..



lol Val Kilmer?  Matter of fact I take that back since I did like him as Batman too, but I feel Christian Bale was better.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks nice but Batman isn't what I want to see right now, instead show us some a full body picture of the new Joker!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2007)

Cybernetic @___@


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 15, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> lol Val Kilmer?  Matter of fact I take that back since I did like him as Batman too, but I feel Christian Bale was better.



yea, Bale may surpass the others so I guess we'll have to see if he keeps at it 



Taichi said:


> Looks nice but Batman isn't what I want to see right now, instead show us some a full body picture of the new Joker!



Qft..we need some pics of the new Joker


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't read the comics but, is Batman's suit supposed to look all high-tech? I thought the suit from the previous film fitted him more. That looks more like a Batman-of-the-future. I would have thought the suit would be more similar to the 90's version of Batman by now.

And I think Christian Bale makes a better Batman than Michael Keaton.


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2007)

the new suit is alright =/


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2007)

Adam West is the only Batman for me.


----------



## inquiringsir (Jun 15, 2007)

Ya its definately between Adam West and Christian Bale.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 15, 2007)

It goes well with that tank he calls a bat mobile


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 15, 2007)

As long as there's no nipple-plates I'm good.


----------



## Seany (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks awesome


----------



## Gene (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks like it would be hard to move in.


----------



## Luffy. (Jun 15, 2007)

Omg Batman's new cape is a Picnic blacket :amazed  But the suit looks nice, a bit too hi-tech tho but still cool


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 15, 2007)

Is he going to fight crime or play paintball. They should make the suit a little less cheesy.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 15, 2007)

It's a little too detailed and complicated, but I like it.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 15, 2007)

He looks like robocop now lol


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats Awesome


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks good, but a bit too high tech


----------



## Brandt (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with the high-tech, but I think it also looks pretty sweet. Well, when your a multi-billionaire, I guess you can't go around fighting crime in a Halloween costume.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 16, 2007)

It looks great.


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 16, 2007)

Haha no bat-nipples


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2007)

The only thing about Bale being Batman is how he distorts his voice. Ew!

The new suit really suits the Batmobile. Tough, dark and rugged.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2007)

I think the suit looks great.

IMO Bale is the greatest person to play Batman, but that's just me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2007)

the guy drive a tank..why is this a big deal


----------



## Saito (Jun 16, 2007)

Theres too much shit on his suit how would he know where his weapons are xD


----------



## olaf (Jun 16, 2007)

it's high-tech but it fits the Batman played by Bale.


> Theres too much shit on his suit how would he know where his weapons are xD


you mean the multiple armour plates?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 16, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Looks nice but Batman isn't what I want to see right now, instead show us some a full body picture of the new Joker!



true....and maybe a picture of two face?


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 16, 2007)

cool, but they just keep changing his suit,  what happened to the old school classic tim burton's suit


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 17, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> cool, but they just keep changing his suit,  what happened to the old school classic tim burton's suit



One of the things that was bad about the Burton suit is that you can hardly move in it. The new suits you can squat, and move a little more freely, plus the very distinct feature of actually moving your head without looking like a dork by moving your whole upper body as well. I actually like the cape.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 17, 2007)

*It fits him I think. *


----------



## King Bookah (Jun 17, 2007)

Get rid of the shoulder pads and we got a deal.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 17, 2007)

WTF!? Why they have to change the suit? It look perfectly fine to me in "Batman Begins". They goes Hollywood again messing shit as usual.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 17, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> As long as there's no nipple-plates I'm good.



Lol, word.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 19, 2007)

A new Hi-Res picture of the new Bat Suit came out:


----------



## Jeroenz (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice picture @gent9, I've seen Bat's new motorcycle


----------



## Totitos (Jun 23, 2007)

It owns but too much cibernetic.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 23, 2007)

Mm..it doesn't look the best, but it's probably more realistic having a suit like that for Batman to wear. It's a change that's probably for the better I think.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 24, 2007)

It doesn't have a large crotch piece.

I am disappointed.


----------

